# Having trouble promoting vegan clothing line



## joestippick (Jul 8, 2009)

So my girlfriend and I decided to start a small clothing line focusing on vegan shirts. We have a few shirts made it now we just need to find a good way to reach out to people. I've been on vegan messageboards posting my link around but that's not really giving me the exposure I'd like to see. Any tips of how to reach out to the select group of people?! Thanks


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Other than posting on message boards have you done any other marketing? Do you have a stat counter on your site to see how much traffic you are getting or is no one visiting the site? Also have you posted your site in the site review section here for a critique as it may help if we can take a look at your site.

Katrina


----------



## joestippick (Jul 8, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Other than posting on message boards have you done any other marketing? Do you have a stat counter on your site to see how much traffic you are getting or is no one visiting the site? Also have you posted your site in the site review section here for a critique as it may help if we can take a look at your site.
> 
> Katrina


Well we just set it up two nights ago and haven't figured any other ways out yet. Hence why I'm here! the site we're using for right now is vegheadz.bigcartel.com I plan on upgrading to a better site very soon so hopefully that will help some.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

joestippick said:


> Well we just set it up two nights ago and haven't figured any other ways out yet. Hence why I'm here! the site we're using for right now is vegheadz.bigcartel.com I plan on upgrading to a better site very soon so hopefully that will help some.


Bigcartel is a good start and if you no a bit of coding you can set up a great site using BC.

Here is a great thread on marketing that you should check out it has some great solutions.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html

As far as the website I would keep working on it. When you upload your images, I would go with a uniform look. You have one real photo and one mock up, I would pick one style and stick with it.

JMO
Katrina


----------



## tdunham (May 13, 2009)

I saw a show on TV about the 10 best Hamburgers in the US. I think it was on the travel channel. Anyway, one of the top ten was a veggie burger in a quaint little restaurant in CA. Have you considered running a google search for the top vegan/vegetarian restaurants and promoting some point of purchase sales?


----------



## joestippick (Jul 8, 2009)

veedub3 said:


> Bigcartel is a good start and if you no a bit of coding you can set up a great site using BC.
> 
> Here is a great thread on marketing that you should check out it has some great solutions.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html
> ...


Thanks a lot! And I plan on taking the actual picture of the second shirt today. I appreciate the help!


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Have you tried your local market? Getting feedback from the people who will actually be wearing your shirts is priceless. Try the local restaurants. Ask lots of questions. And, I think you said you set your site up 2 nights ago? I would let it soak a while. It may take time. Good luck with it.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Joe,

I tried to go link to your site, but I can't find it. Did you just start trying to market it? One thing is don't forget to wear your shirts... especially when you go out to eat vegan.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Ohmygosh, Jem. I had a phone call that delayed me hitting submit, and I think we were both thinking the same thing!!  Too funny.  

Wear your art to where your "market" is!


----------



## joestippick (Jul 8, 2009)

Girlzndollz said:


> Ohmygosh, Jem. I had a phone call that delayed me hitting submit, and I think we were both thinking the same thing!!  Too funny.
> 
> Wear your art to where your "market" is!


I'm actually going to a vegan restaurant tonight so I'll try that out!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Good luck, Joe! I hope others notice you, after all, everyone there will be into the same thing you are. 

If you get some rave reviews, let us know how it went. We'll be happy to hear it, and plus, it could help someone else to know that this thing really can work!


----------



## stubrad1982 (Sep 21, 2008)

Are you posting on vegan forums/messageboards everyday or frequently?

Just done a quick check and www.veganforum.com is uber popular. (Most visitors online ever is 1751) wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow! (T-shirtforums most visitors online ever 458).

You should be spending some time over there. Get in contact with administrator and see about promoting/sponsoring or organizing some kind of contest/or giveaway.

Start a vegan blog if you havn't already! Post about what you are up to, recipes, benefits of vegan, all things vegan!!!!!!

Where your t-shirts everywhere you go - Get your friends to wear them too.

Approach local vegan groups sponsor events, giveaway tee's, hand out flyers with your website details (maybe include a great vegan recipe on the back).

Marketing doesn't have to be expensive, check out the guerrilla marketing posts in the marketing section.

Giveaway recipe cards with purchased tee's. 

Start using social media if you aren't already, veganize that.

There are loads of vegan restaurants everywhere, find some and let them know what you do, ask if you can leave some cards/flyers that people can pick up on their way out or maybe in the menu holders (so people can read them while they wait for their food). Ask for some great recipes or get the recipes of popular dishes and use them on promotional material.

I think first i would focus on some BRANDING (a bit of personality) cos i don't see that on your website. You need to stand out from your competition and you don't at the minute. I don't think i will remember you tomorrow when i wake up. Look up branding in the marketing section, try and come up with a cool logo, inject a bit of life into your brand.

You are half way there, you know who your target market is, now all you have to do is find out where they are, and get your brand in their faces.

You have an amazing target market, it's massive and it's growing bigger by the day (well it is in the UK, don't know about anywhere else), use your imagination, the possibilities are endless.

There are many many posts in the marketing section of this forum about promoting/marketing yourself and your brand, all you need to do is VEGANIZE them. More importantly work on some branding A.S.A.P!

WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> I tried to go link to your site, but I can't find it. Did you just start trying to market it? One thing is don't forget to wear your shirts... especially when you go out to eat vegan.


Too funny Kelly. This brings up a good point. A big chunk of my business consists of commercial printing. We are asking our customers to promote their name by placing orders for tees, caps, you name it. Sometimes we neglect to promote ourselves. I have 1 cap that has my logo on it, and no tees with my logo on it. I need to do what I'm asking my customer to do. And in your case Joe, you need to wear what you want your customers to buy - v-shirts (get it - v as in vegan).


----------



## joestippick (Jul 8, 2009)

I made a blog and have fancied it up a bit but still plan to do much more with it ... ! I'm going to keep it updated daily and will post the link around everywhere possible! Also I gave a few friends some shirts so they can help promote it! Everyone's been extremely helpful and I appreciate it very much! thanks!


----------



## massta (Sep 10, 2013)

Have you thought about making sure your materials and processes are vegan as well?

I'm dealing with this question now.

INK:
Jakprints uses Eco Friendly ink that is water soluble.
They are checking as I type this if it's vegan.

Plastisol doesn't seem to be non-vegan although a bunch of screenprinting companies have just replied that it is NOT vegan. So I will confirm with them on why.

SHIRTS:
Have not seen any shirts that would be considered NON-vegan. I think it comes down to fair working conditions and organic materials. For this reason we like ONNO Hemp blend shirts at the moment. 

But my wife really wants a more stylized shirt with a v-neck or scoop-neck cut. The only shirt I'm seeing that would work for us (at a reasonable price) is American Apparel 100% organic.

Hope this helps and please feel free to comment.

~Shawn


----------



## sandmanbjj (Oct 26, 2011)

When you give shirts away make sure your website is on it.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Shawn...while your points are well taken, the original poster may not still be around. This thread was started 4 years ago....his last post was also 4 years ago


----------



## rimcountrygraphi (Sep 20, 2012)

Have you thought about talking to the owners of the Vegan restaurants in the area and offering to provide T-shirts for their staff. Front side with their information and on the back your info.

You might also hit up the local health food stores and offer them the same type of deal.


----------



## massta (Sep 10, 2013)

rimcountrygraphi said:


> Have you thought about talking to the owners of the Vegan restaurants in the area and offering to provide T-shirts for their staff. Front side with their information and on the back your info.
> 
> You might also hit up the local health food stores and offer them the same type of deal.


This is a great idea.
I'll be sharing my designs (two) very shortly.
We are ordering 200 shirts.
Tonight my wife and I will decide between Jakprints and Notorious Teaze to print on ONNO HEMP Blend shirts.

When all said and done, I'm looking at between $14-17 a shirt.
We will sell them for $29 + shipping.

Feel free to comment on pricing.


----------



## massta (Sep 10, 2013)

I promised a link to my vegan shirts:

Home · GRASP · Online Store Powered by Storenvy

We have two designs. Now comes the marketing end. I posted them on the site as pre-order since the t-shirts are getting printed in two days. I wanted to do this since time is running out to have them delivered by Halloween. We also have a table at a local Vegetarian Festival.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

I get this kind of question all the time, so added this presentation to our open house seminars. Maybe you'll find something useful here: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg3zUddwpPg[/media]


----------



## massta (Sep 10, 2013)

Update: New pictures of my shirts on the store now, plus I added an Etsy store

https://www.etsy.com/shop/GraspTshirts

Home · GRASP · Online Store Powered by Storenvy

We sold a bunch at a Vegetable Food Fest, but have only had one online sale! Getting tons of looks but no bites. Any advice on promoting through give-aways.

~Shawn


----------

